# Suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.



## DerWerber (19. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Gespielt wird auf Blackrock (Horde) - Dort möchte ich einige Charaktere Hochspielen.

Was biete ich euch dafür? Am Anfang stelle ich Gold und Taschen. Das Fliegen bezahle ich euch ebenfalls. Sobald wir einen Charakter auf 90 gespielt

haben, bekommt ihr von mir eine 60 Tage Gamecard oder die Legion-Erweiterung als Dank. Danach könnt ihr entscheiden ob ihr noch weitere Chars mit mir leveln wollt oder nicht.

Bei Interesse bitte in Skype adden (Sebi92xx) oder eine PN schreiben.

Gruß


----------

